# "We the People..."



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Those are the FIRST words of the US Constitution.  May we hope that the high tide of fascism we are witnessing now will result in the bugle call to return to FIRST principles.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

What exactly are you mumbling about?


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 24, 2022)

It’s amazing with the Dems control of the presidency and Congress that democracy is still on the brink 

almost as if the “saving democracy “ crowd aren’t actually serious people


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> It’s amazing with the Dems control of the presidency and Congress that democracy is still on the brink
> 
> almost as if the “saving democracy “ crowd aren’t actually serious people


Joe Biden could become a lame duck this November...


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe Biden could become a lame duck this November...


well nothing seems to really get done in Congress anymore , and that will certainly be the case once the house flips in November


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> well nothing seems to really get done in Congress anymore , and that will certainly be the case once the house flips in November


The Senate will go Republican also....and Nancy Pelosi can home to Napa...


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Those are the FIRST words of the US Constitution.  May we hope that the high tide of fascism we are witnessing now will result in the bugle call to return to FIRST principles.


You have no idea what facism is. You just hear other Ds saying it and like to repeat it.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> You have no idea what facism is. You just hear other Ds saying it and like to repeat it.


You're right.  I don't know what facism is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

States Rights...


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Senate will go Republican also....and Nancy Pelosi can home to Napa...


21 Republican Senate seats are in contest this year, 14 Democrat seats.  In order for the Senate to flip, Republicans will have to win all 21 of their contests and flip 1 Democrat seat (or other combinations that result in the same thing, such as they can afford to lose 1 as long as they flip 2).


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> States Rights...


That war has already been fought in the field and in the courts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> 21 Republican Senate seats are in contest this year, 14 Democrat seats.  In order for the Senate to flip, Republicans will have to win all 21 of their contests and flip 1 Democrat seat (or other combinations that result in the same thing, such as they can afford to lose 1 as long as they flip 2).


We shall see...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> That war has already been fought in the field and in the courts.


War? Hmmm....
*Ninth Amendment*

The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Those are the FIRST words of the US Constitution.  May we hope that the high tide of fascism we are witnessing now will result in the bugle call to return to FIRST principles.



" We The People "

Mr Adam " Espola " Schiff:
Let the TRUE meaning of that sink into your addled brain at least once.
You fascist supporting hypocritical liar. 
Your Pedo " Resident " is screaming at windmills at this very moment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2022)

We are experiencing religious minority rule. The reconstruction era rules designed to appease the former slave states need to be repealed.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 24, 2022)

Have the states bring legislation then 

are the lawmakers afraid to put their name on abortion legislation. . Is it because maybe the loudest voices are just a tad too extreme on abortion?

I mean doesn’t this ruling give more authority to the legislators , yet they seem really upset


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are experiencing religious minority rule. The reconstruction era rules designed to appease the former slave states need to be repealed.


Per usual you show your ignorance.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Have the states bring legislation then
> 
> are the lawmakers afraid to put their name on abortion legislation. . Is it because maybe the loudest voices are just a tad too extreme on abortion?
> 
> I mean doesn’t this ruling give more authority to the legislators , yet they seem really upset


Roe v Wade has been divisive since its inception. Quite a few legal minds that support pro choice think RvW was a poor decision. 


The people never got to decide on the issue...and both parties have been playing kick ball with it for 50 yrs. 

Now finally the states and/or congress can make legislation related to abortion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

*Justice Ginsburg thought Roe was the wrong case to settle abortion issue*
“Doctrinal limbs too swiftly shaped, experience teaches, may prove unstable. The most prominent example in recent decades is _Roe v. Wade_,” Ginsburg said at a New York University Law School lecture.

“A less-encompassing _Roe_, one that merely struck down the extreme Texas law and went no further on that day … might have served to reduce rather than to fuel controversy,” she added.

She added, “_Roe v. Wade_, in contrast, invited no dialogue with legislators. Instead, it seemed entirely to remove the ball from the legislators’ court. In 1973, when _Roe v. Wade_ was issued, abortion law was in a state of change across the nation. As the Supreme Court itself noted, there was a marked trend in state legislatures ‘toward liberalization of abortion statutes.’ ”

Ironically, conservative columnist George F. Will has made a similar argument. In a 2003 column, he wrote that the Supreme Court had tried to end the debate about abortion with its decision in _Roe_.

“Instead, it inflamed the issue and embittered our politics — because the court, by judicial fiat, abruptly ended what had been a democratic process of accommodation and compromise on abortion policy,” he wrote.
“Before the court suddenly discovered in the Constitution a virtually unlimited right to abortion, many state legislatures were doing what legislatures are supposed to do in a democracy: They were debating and revising laws to reflect changing community thinking.”


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2022/05/06/ruth-bader-ginsburg-roe-wade/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are experiencing religious minority rule. The reconstruction era rules designed to appease the former slave states need to be repealed.


Ignorance rears it's ugly head...


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Justice Ginsburg thought Roe was the wrong case to settle abortion issue*
> “Doctrinal limbs too swiftly shaped, experience teaches, may prove unstable. The most prominent example in recent decades is _Roe v. Wade_,” Ginsburg said at a New York University Law School lecture.
> 
> “A less-encompassing _Roe_, one that merely struck down the extreme Texas law and went no further on that day … might have served to reduce rather than to fuel controversy,” she added.
> ...


That is exactly what the problem has been. She amongst many recognized it. The decision REMOVED we the people from the decision.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

The SCOTUS ruling does nothing to abortion laws in California...


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Roe v Wade has been divisive since its inception. Quite a few legal minds that support pro choice think RvW was a poor decision.
> 
> 
> The people never got to decide on the issue...and both parties have been playing kick ball with it for 50 yrs.
> ...


Quote a few legal minds?  Who are they?


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The SCOTUS ruling does nothing to abortion laws in California...


100% Lion.  I had to calm someone down today because of misinformation. She is a very dear liberal friend who is very visually shaken. I told her you can have abortion on demand up to 6 months in California. Dick's Sporting Goods just announced $4,000 to anyone in need of abortion. Other States have now outlawed and you must go to another State to abort baby.


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

I will add that Blacks represent 12% of the country.  However, Black babies make up 33% of the deaths at abortion clinics. Most of these deaths happen late at that place where they have a Plan for the Parent in the Hood.  86% of their abortion on demand on in the inner city. Think logically everyone. I swear when the real news comes out, you will all be shocked with what they have done with baby. It will make all of you puke and feel sick for days.  If you tell people the truth, they don;t believe you.  You have to show the people the truth so they believe.  God Speed!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Quote a few legal minds?  Who are they?


Start with Ruth Bader Ginsberg


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

A big shout out to Harry Reid for eliminating the filibuster for certain judicial nominees, that selfish move led to Republicans eliminating the filibuster for Supreme Court nominees...

Abortion is back in state legislation where it can be locally controlled to better suit local beliefs...


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> A big shout out to Harry Reid for eliminating the filibuster for certain judicial nominees, that selfish move led to Republicans eliminating the filibuster for Supreme Court nominees...
> 
> Abortion is back in state legislation where it can be locally controlled to better suit local beliefs...


100% brother Lion. It all depends who the locals are in your neighborhood. I wonder wants going on in Poway? Carlsbad?  How about Escondido? Show me your lightning bolt Oceanside. El Cajon, wtf are you doing about this life or death topic?  California Locals are willing to kill baby up to 6 months. I know a Doc who just expanded his on demand abortion clinic and his looking for nurses to handle the demand. You must be fully jabbed to work for him.  Companies are willing to fork out $4,000 so you get your ass back to work and not milk the maternity time off angle and cost the company a missing worker and most likely a mom who would want to stay home and take care of her new bundle of joy. Not so fast folk. Dicks Sporting Goods is willing to lose a future new customer and  help pay to have the kid killed before the kid can play sports and buy equipment to pay and play in todays sports. This is is truly insane it's come down to this. Talk about Coo Coo, Nonsense and craxy all in one.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14001


THE BIG LIE.....


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> THE BIG LIE.....


Of course.  How silly of me to forget.  There's that, too.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Of course.  How silly of me to forget.  There's that, too.


It's okay Magoo, you like Biden are just confused.
Read up, that way you won't seem so "silly"
Perhaps a little card with facts on it would help....


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Of course.  How silly of me to forget.  There's that, too.


Now now Mr. Magoo. Where is EOTL btw on this joyous occasion for crush? He should at least come back today to say he was wrong and I was right. Let's see, I predicted GDA would fold because of liars. I also said Roe v Wade will be kicked to the States and one day in my lifetime no one will ever want to kill their baby. I know why they do today and it sickens me and hurts my heart.  Women are full of pain by the mistreatment of the men. We can and will do better this time around. Today, in our awesome State we can abort baby up to 24 weeks.  Grandpa, that is plenty of time. Dick's and other family corporations will also pay $4,000 to send mom to California. We will become the abortion State.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Start with Ruth Bader Ginsberg


That would be a good one to start. Lion Eyes posted her thoughts on it above. Apparently that was too hard for you to read and or understand.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> That war has already been fought in the field and in the courts.


...and doesn't apply to New York's concealed carry law.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> ...and doesn't apply to New York's concealed carry law.


...and you don't live in New York...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...and you don't live in New York...


But having read the decision...what part of the decision seems unconstitutional to you?


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Sex in Utah (who knew?) --









						Video: GOP lawmaker says she trusts Utah women to control their ‘intake of semen’ as abortion trigger law goes into effect
					

Utah Republicans in the Legislature celebrated Friday's Supreme Court decision overturning the landmark 1973 Roe v. Wade decision on abortion.




					www.sltrib.com


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14010


----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14010


Next time a guy is trying to climb between a womens legs, she should keep her knees together....


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Next time a guy is trying to climb between a womens legs, she should keep her knees together....


1959 calling...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2022)

espola said:


> 1959 calling...


Morals ain't what they used to be....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2022)

We need to start seeing fatherhood responsibility laws hit the books along with rape becoming a mandatory minimum offense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2022)

espola said:


> That war has already been fought in the field and in the courts.


I wonder what Clarence Thomas would say if one of his conservative colleagues wanted to add the Loving decision to his list of other rulings that used the 14th amendment he wants to reverse?


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder what Clarence Thomas would say if one of his conservative colleagues wanted to add the Loving decision to his list of other rulings that used the 14th amendment he wants to reverse?


There's a meme floating around that that is his hidden agenda.  He has finally had enough of Ginnie -- "Sorry Babe, it's just illegal now!"


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2022)

Has Susan Collins resigned yet?

(asking for a friend from Maine)


----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Has Susan Collins resigned yet?
> 
> (asking for a friend from Maine)


Hey Grandpa, sorry for lying about never coming back to the forum. You caught me sir and for that, I ask for forgiveness. I see it as a broken promise but I can also see why you said, "crush lied." I have to come clean man and own my lie*.  Have you read K$H's children book to your Grand kiddos?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Has Susan Collins resigned yet?
> 
> (asking for a friend from Maine)


Because she was lied to?


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are experiencing religious minority rule. The reconstruction era rules designed to appease the former slave states need to be repealed.


But, But, But, are you not a " Religious " person ?

Riddle me this " Püssy Dü "....

How can a 4, 5 or 6 months pregnant lady shot and killed be 
considered " 2 " Humans MURDERED.

Yet a lady at the same time frame 4, 5, or 6 months pregnant
who aborts a " Child " is NOT COMMITTING MURDER ?

How can women say it's " MY BODY, MY CHOICE " regarding abortion...

Yet the GOVERNMENT is telling workers " YOU HAVE NO CHOICE " regarding the Jab.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We need to start seeing fatherhood responsibility laws hit the books along with rape becoming a mandatory minimum offense.


Parenting is the operational word.


----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because she was lied to?


oh, so she thought the three judges would never return Roe back to the States because they had a secret deal? Oh please and just so you know, God is watching you   Honest question Husker and no satire. Be honest for once. How many weeks is too many or are you for all the way to birth and none of any one of our business but mommy and her Doc?  No one can help the baby who can't speak? Roe wanted up to 33%  in 72' and somehow Cali doubled that to 66% of birth in 2022. Plus, she Roe lied about how she got pregnant in the first place. The States started adding months and some States wanted it 100% illegal. A big mess so The Supremes and Chief Clearance punted it back to the 50 States after 50 years of killing kids on demand. This got way out of hand.  Alabama, they voted a long time ago to have it out of the State for good. I would like sex education taught better as well. Birth control and the coat can always be used.  Moon cycle is beautiful if you have self control and a brain.  This on demand and I will decide until 24 weeks is not good.  I vote for heart beat bill, wait until your married and ready to have kids and safe sex and birth control.  Let's all start there. I love you guys and kids win big on this and so does God.


----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> But, But, But, are you not a " Religious " person ?
> 
> Riddle me this " Püssy Dü "....
> 
> ...


Great questions. I have popcorn and will eat some and wait for Husker to answer.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 25, 2022)

crush said:


> oh, so she thought the three judges would never return Roe back to the States because they had a secret deal? Oh please and just so you know, God is watching you   Honest question Husker and no satire. Be honest for once. How many weeks is too many or are you for all the way to birth and none of any one of our business but mommy and her Doc?  No one can help the baby who can't speak? Roe wanted up to 33%  in 72' and somehow Cali doubled that to 66% of birth in 2022. Plus, she Roe lied about how she got pregnant in the first place. The States started adding months and some States wanted it 100% illegal. A big mess so The Supremes and Chief Clearance punted it back to the 50 States after 50 years of killing kids on demand. This got way out of hand.  Alabama, they voted a long time ago to have it out of the State for good. I would like sex education taught better as well. Birth control and the coat can always be used.  Moon cycle is beautiful if you have self control and a brain.  This on demand and I will decide until 24 weeks is not good.  I vote for heart beat bill, wait until your married and ready to have kids and safe sex and birth control.  Let's all start there. I love you guys and kids win big on this and so does God.


Parenting ....
That's it, all the stubborn self righteous former 
" Iron Worker " needs to hear/read/know....


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because she was lied to?


The biggest lie since "Just the tip..."


----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder what Clarence Thomas would say if one of his conservative colleagues wanted to add the Loving decision to his list of other rulings that used the 14th amendment he wants to reverse?


ask him Husker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2022)

espola said:


> The biggest lie since "Just the tip..."


I was thinking, “I’ll be the best president for ______”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder what Clarence Thomas would say if one of his conservative colleagues wanted to add the Loving decision to his list of other rulings that used the 14th amendment he wants to reverse?


Something only a pin headed asshole would wonder....


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Quote a few legal minds?  Who are they?


Do you even think before you post? Reading comprehension is definitely not your strong point. Post #21 was there before you even posted more of your mindless drivel. After all..there was about a 90min difference between postings. But as usual..you need it drawn out in crayon for you to understand.


That being said...my .02
My wife and I go back and forth on the abortion topic. We don't think it's ok to use it as a form of birth control. Depending on the gestational age..if the mother's life was in danger..I don't have a problem with terminating the pregnancy. If your wife,daughter,relative etc was raped by some crackhead or a victim of incest..I have no issue with an abortion at an early stage as a result of such a horrific crime. I would like to see a Pro-Life member of Congress be outspoken if this happened to one of theirs and go on the record that they will NOT terminate the pregnancy. I totally agree to a life sentence in prison for a person found guilty of either crime. Better yet, cut their junk off I say, as an added punishment. F them. 

On the other hand..our 14yo son is a surviving twin. Our son was born at 27wks and went thru a lot. Heart surgery, collapsed lung. Plus a lot more. We lost his twin somewhere between 23-25wks. Considered a viable fetus at that gestational age..we were given the option of cremation or burial. I could not fathom putting that little baby into an oven and turning it into ashes. We chose burial. And have a place to visit throughout the year on special occasions to leave toys and flowers along with stopping by my mother-in-law's plot. 
To think that someone is ok with terminating a late-term pregnancy because they now decide it's not a good time, medical issue, financial reasons, career, etc is beyond me when I look back and see everything that we...especially my wife...had to endure. A nurse at the hospital gave us a little heart-shaped memory box with a few pics and some footprints. I'm the only one to see it. She knows it exists but she doesn't need to see it and be reminded of what we lost. 

So yeah..it's a slippery slope between telling someone what they can/can't do with their bodies..and those who choose to terminate a life for whatever reason they convince themselves it's ok to do.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14001


Where's the cartoon picture with 
__ Democrats who want to force you to be vaccinated to keep your job, walk into a store, ride a bus, go to a baseball game, etc

__ Republicans who want to allow you to make your own decisions regarding your healthcare


Oh but that's different right?


----------



## crush (Jun 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was thinking, “I’ll be the best president for ______”


Kids


----------



## crush (Jun 26, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Do you even think before you post? Reading comprehension is definitely not your strong point. Post #21 was there before you even posted more of your mindless drivel. After all..there was about a 90min difference between postings. But as usual..you need it drawn out in crayon for you to understand.
> 
> 
> That being said...my .02
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## pewpew (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14010


What's the point there Kaepernick?  I'm pretty sure you served in the USN if I'm not mistaken. After having served our country are you ok with people kneeling when the NA is played?! Both my grandfathers fought in WWII. One in the South Pacific. The other flew 30 missions over Europe in a B-17. They could not stand seeing a flag being burned on television. They both died before taking a knee was a common thing for so many these days. 
Protest all you want..from both sides of any heated debate. But don't disrespect the memories of so many who died to make this country great. We all have our opinions and likes/dislikes about many things in this country. This should not be a negotiable one. If you won't stand for the NA in this country..pack your $#!T and move to a country where you're happy to stand for it.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


>


I missed the "furious" part....


----------



## crush (Jun 26, 2022)

pewpew said:


> What's the point there Kaepernick?  I'm pretty sure you served in the USN if I'm not mistaken. After having served our country are you ok with people kneeling when the NA is played?! Both my grandfathers fought in WWII. One in the South Pacific. The other flew 30 missions over Europe in a B-17. They could not stand seeing a flag being burned on television. They both died before taking a knee was a common thing for so many these days.
> Protest all you want..from both sides of any heated debate. But don't disrespect the memories of so many who died to make this country great. We all have our opinions and likes/dislikes about many things in this country. This should not be a negotiable one. If you won't stand for the NA in this country..pack your $#!T and move to a country where you're happy to stand for it.


Dude thinks every girl and women should take a knee when the NA is played is insane. I know my dd is very happy that my biological mother and my adopted mother met up when I was a few weeks old in the womb and put together a plan to make sure I was born and had a roof over my head, baby formula, cloths and some love. The dark side had another plan for me and it's insane what I know what the plan was and it was evil. Anyway, two beautiful ladies saved my ass in 66' all because they had a plan.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Where's the cartoon picture with
> __ Democrats who want to force you to be vaccinated to keep your job, walk into a store, ride a bus, go to a baseball game, etc
> 
> __ Republicans who want to allow you to make your own decisions regarding your healthcare
> ...


pewpew's militia's annual drill/kegger --


----------



## crush (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> pewpew's militia's annual drill/kegger --
> 
> View attachment 14034


----------



## crush (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> The biggest lie since "Just the tip..."


YOU are a pervert.
You just 100% validated my observations about YOU.
YOU are a pervert.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 26, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 14038



Innocence and bliss.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Quote a few legal minds?  Who are they?


Why do you ask so many questions yet you rarely answer questions?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14001


Reproductive right? You mean using abortions as birth control...


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Why do you ask so many questions yet you rarely answer questions?


What if there were no rhetorical questions?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> What if there were no rhetorical questions?


What if you weren't a habitual liar?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2022)

Clueless...like the OP.









						AOC says impeachment possible if Supreme Court justices lied under oath
					

"It sends a blaring signal to all future nominees that they can now lie to duly elected members of the United States Senate."




					www.axios.com


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2022)

"President Trump, on behalf of all the MAGA patriots in America. I want to thank you for the historic victory for white life in the Supreme Court yesterday".

--  Rep. Mary Miller (R-IL)


----------



## pewpew (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> pewpew's militia's annual drill/kegger --
> 
> View attachment 14034


^^ We are a more refined bunch..after our recent trip to Ireland...I'm more into Jameson now. 
I'll give you points for originality though..that's a funny pic.

I'd post a pic of my 9yo running a G19 better than some adults when he was only 7..but some Karen on here would get their chones all wadded up.
Once again you manage to try and steer the thread off topic and merge it into the 2A. Which by the way..how's that new ruling working out for you?


----------



## pewpew (Jun 26, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 14035


A bunch of pipe-hitters right there!! Perfect example of why you don't kneel for the NA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2022)

pewpew said:


> A bunch of pipe-hitters right there!! Perfect example of why you don't kneel for the NA.


It appears you feel entitled to dictate how people should live.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It appears you feel entitled to dictate how people should live.


Hypocrisy much?


----------



## pewpew (Jun 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It appears you feel entitled to dictate how people should live.


Entitled has nothing to do with it. Respect and appreciation on the other hand do. I'm just stating the obvious..the guys in that pic are the ones helping keep you safe at night on U.S. soil so you can come onto a youth soccer forum and post your never-ending BS while they are elsewhere around the globe fighting the bad guys. 
Post-9/11 era ring a bell?


----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It appears you feel entitled to dictate how people should live.


No, we just want babies to be born so they can live. Were not telling the baby how to live.  No, we are saving the baby from being killed. This world is big enough and ready to take care of the kids. It's time to either keep your baby, give your baby away or think twice before you hook up and make sure you have protection if you don't want a baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Entitled has nothing to do with it. Respect and appreciation on the other hand do. I'm just stating the obvious..the guys in that pic are the ones helping keep you safe at night on U.S. soil so you can come onto a youth soccer forum and post your never-ending BS while they are elsewhere around the globe fighting the bad guys.
> Post-9/11 era ring a bell?


The comment was about the kneeling and kneeling has nothing to do with the military. Your dear leader just spun it that way so you could attack without being revealed. 
I find it telling that anything to do with civil rights is immediately attacked by the right, you all find a way.


----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The comment was about the kneeling and kneeling has nothing to do with the military. Your dear leader just spun it that way so you could attack without being revealed.
> I find it telling that anything to do with civil rights is immediately attacked by the right, you all find a way.


I went back to 2016 and I can say 100%, you have lost every honest battle. The thing you guys can do to win is cheat, lie and steal from others. No more pay to play brah!!!


----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)

This would 100% work, moo!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2022)

SCOTUS rules football coach can take a knee and silently say thanks after a game...

"It elevates one individual’s interest in personal religious exercise, in the exact time and place of that individual’s choosing, over society’s interest in protecting the separation between church and state, eroding the protections for religious liberty for all,"

The logic shared above is just plain Daft....


----------



## whatithink (Jun 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> SCOTUS rules football coach can take a knee and silently say thanks after a game...
> 
> "It elevates one individual’s interest in personal religious exercise, in the exact time and place of that individual’s choosing, over society’s interest in protecting the separation between church and state, eroding the protections for religious liberty for all,"
> 
> The logic shared above is just plain Daft....


Its a really stupid ruling imv. Now any coach, or player, can decide to "pray" to any God or all Gods, or anyone they think could be a God, or not a God, on the halfway line at the end of a game. This should be fun. I wonder if he had been a Satanist, would SCOTUS have found in his favor - or if he had been an Imam coaching on the side, but who whipped out his prayer mat, pointed East and thanked Allah (silently), but with players, if they wanted to join in. I'm not so sure.

Thankfully, both the Satanist and Imam and Wiccan Witch and anyone else, can all now feel free to do so.

Stupidity.


----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Its a really stupid ruling imv. Now any coach, or player, can decide to "pray" to any God or all Gods, or anyone they think could be a God, or not a God, on the halfway line at the end of a game. This should be fun. I wonder if he had been a Satanist, would SCOTUS have found in his favor - or if he had been an Imam coaching on the side, but who whipped out his prayer mat, pointed East and thanked Allah (silently), but with players, if they wanted to join in. I'm not so sure.
> 
> Thankfully, both the Satanist and Imam and Wiccan Witch and anyone else, can all now feel free to do so.
> 
> Stupidity.


Some guy grabbing a knee on the fifty yard line after a game and praying to whom or whatever doesn't change my life in anyway.
As long as the dude isn't blocking the exit, he can stay and ponder life as long as he wants...more important things to worry about.
_

"Sometimes, the broadcast cameras at a National Football League game catch the action on the 50-yard-line after the game, sometimes they don’t. But every year, for the past 30 years, a group of players from opposing teams kneel and pray together in the middle of the field._"


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some guy grabbing a knee on the fifty yard line after a game and praying to whom or whatever doesn't change my life in anyway.
> As long as the dude isn't blocking the exit, he can stay and ponder life as long as he wants...more important things to worry about.
> 
> 
> _"Sometimes, the broadcast cameras at a National Football League game catch the action on the 50-yard-line after the game, sometimes they don’t. But every year, for the past 30 years, a group of players from opposing teams kneel and pray together in the middle of the field._"


A "group of players". all adult professionals, is substantially different from a coach calling teenagers together in a huddle.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## whatithink (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some guy grabbing a knee on the fifty yard line after a game and praying to whom or whatever doesn't change my life in anyway.
> As long as the dude isn't blocking the exit, he can stay and ponder life as long as he wants...more important things to worry about.
> 
> 
> _"Sometimes, the broadcast cameras at a National Football League game catch the action on the 50-yard-line after the game, sometimes they don’t. But every year, for the past 30 years, a group of players from opposing teams kneel and pray together in the middle of the field._"


It doesn't change mine either. The representation that he was kneeling and silently doing whatever he was doing, isn't quite right though, irrespective of what Gorsuch said in his opinion or more to the point ignored in his opinion. 

TBH its actually a crock of shit. If he was a Christian, he'd stand there silently after the game (wherever, as God doesn't care where you pray from) and give thanks that everyone is fine and that it was played fairly - if he was so inclined. But no, he had to walk to the center line and enter "the field of battle" (like wtf) and kneel and lead people in prayer, helmets held high, with kids feeling coerced into participating (he coached the JV team and assistant on the varsity). 

As I said, if he was a Satanist, the same people celebrating this decision would have been frothing at the mouth at him doing it to begin with - and SCOTUS would never have made this decision.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> A "group of players". all adult professionals, is substantially different from a coach calling teenagers together in a huddle.


Well Magoo according to the ruling, which I'm sure you read, the coach did not call teenagers together in a huddle.
_"The contested exercise here does not involve leading prayers with the team; *the District disciplined Mr. Kennedy only for his decision to persist in praying quietly without his students after three games in October 2015."*_

Read up then perhaps you can explain the ruling to whatithink as it's apparent she didn't read the ruling either.
The SCOTUS ruling:


			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> It doesn't change mine either. The representation that he was kneeling and silently doing whatever he was doing, isn't quite right though, irrespective of what Gorsuch said in his opinion or more to the point ignored in his opinion.
> 
> TBH its actually a crock of shit. If he was a Christian, he'd stand there silently after the game (wherever, as God doesn't care where you pray from) and give thanks that everyone is fine and that it was played fairly - if he was so inclined. But no, he had to walk to the center line and enter "the field of battle" (like wtf) and kneel and lead people in prayer, helmets held high, with kids feeling coerced into participating (he coached the JV team and assistant on the varsity).
> 
> As I said, if he was a Satanist, the same people celebrating this decision would have been frothing at the mouth at him doing it to begin with - and SCOTUS would never have made this decision.


Baloney....  Read the ruling and then claim nonsense...the school district broke the law. Period.


			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Baloney....  Read the ruling and then claim nonsense...the school district broke the law. Period.
> 
> 
> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


Gorsuch lied and you're a sucker to believe him.









						The Supreme Court hands the religious right a big victory by lying about the facts of a case
					

Kennedy v. Bremerton School District is a big victory for the religious right, but only because Gorsuch misrepresents the facts of the case.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Gorsuch lied and you're the sucker who believed him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the entire SCOTUS lied...to believe such nonsense you would have to be the sucker...or Ian Millhiser 
Prove what you claim Magoo...can't wait to read this horseshit.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You mean the entire SCOTUS lied...to believe such nonsense you would have to be the sucker...or Ian Millhiser
> Prove what you claim Magoo...can't wait to read this horseshit.


So you didn't read the article?  I can't present a better proof than that.


----------



## watfly (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Its a really stupid ruling imv. Now any coach, or player, can decide to "pray" to any God or all Gods, or anyone they think could be a God, or not a God, on the halfway line at the end of a game. This should be fun. I wonder if he had been a Satanist, would SCOTUS have found in his favor - or if he had been an Imam coaching on the side, but who whipped out his prayer mat, pointed East and thanked Allah (silently), but with players, if they wanted to join in. I'm not so sure.
> 
> Thankfully, both the Satanist and Imam and Wiccan Witch and anyone else, can all now feel free to do so.
> 
> Stupidity.


I'm agnostic and think in many cases organized religion is a complete load of BS.  However, how does someone taking a knee for their "god" impact you?  Heads up, it doesn't in the slightest and I don't know why you feel so threatened by it.  Whether you take a knee for a "god" or the flag doesn't impact me at all, although it does tell me a lot about you.

Do you support the right of an athlete to take a knee for our anthem or for the flag?  If you do, how do you rationalize the hypocrisy?


----------



## whatithink (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Baloney....  Read the ruling and then claim nonsense...the school district broke the law. Period.
> 
> 
> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


Gorsuch literally dismissed photographic evidence that it wasn't "just" the coach kneeling silently but rather it was the coach leading players (kids) and adults in prayer. Gorsuch was very selective to (purposefully) get to his (intended) conclusion.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You mean the entire SCOTUS lied...to believe such nonsense you would have to be the sucker...or Ian Millhiser
> Prove what you claim Magoo...can't wait to read this horseshit.


As for "the entire SCOTUS" -- I must presume that you didn't read the published opinion after page 40 of the document you linked.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> I'm agnostic and think in many cases organized religion is a complete load of BS.  However, how does someone taking a knee for their "god" impact you?  Heads up, it doesn't in the slightest and I don't know why you feel so threatened by it.  Whether you take a knee for a "god" or the flag doesn't impact me at all, although it does tell me a lot about you.
> 
> Do you support the right of an athlete to take a knee for our anthem or for the flag?  If you do, how do you rationalize the hypocrisy?


That bears almost no resemblance to this case.  LE posted the link to the published opinion -- I urge you to read the whole thing and not just the parts he liked.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Gorsuch literally dismissed photographic evidence that it wasn't "just" the coach kneeling silently but rather it was the coach leading players (kids) and adults in prayer. Gorsuch was very selective to (purposefully) get to his (intended) conclusion.


LE likes to think that when he posts "Period." that then everyone must now agree with him, no matter how many times he has looked like a fool for doing so.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> I'm agnostic


Still? Sitting on fence with God? Soon and very soon, it will be Pro Christ or Anti Christ.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> I'm agnostic and think in many cases organized religion is a complete load of BS.  However, how does someone taking a knee for their "god" impact you?  Heads up, it doesn't in the slightest and I don't know why you feel so threatened by it.  Whether you take a knee for a "god" or the flag doesn't impact me at all, although it does tell me a lot about you.
> 
> Do you support the right of an athlete to take a knee for our anthem or for the flag?  If you do, how do you rationalize the hypocrisy?


I'm not agnostic, and it doesn't impact me, as I've said later in this thread. That's not the point. 

Making a political statement versus a religious statement is completely different, there's no hypocrisy in agreeing with one and not the other or agreeing with both or neither.

Fwiw, imv, God knows the sincerity of the prayer. Anyone who thinks the location has any importance misses the point.


----------



## watfly (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> I'm not agnostic, and it doesn't impact me, as I've said later in this thread. That's not the point.
> 
> Making a political statement versus a religious statement is completely different, there's no hypocrisy in agreeing with one and not the other or agreeing with both or neither.
> 
> Fwiw, imv, God knows the sincerity of the prayer. Anyone who thinks the location has any importance misses the point.


So effectively you believe that free speech is in some cases dependent on whether its political or religious speech?  Got it.  I'm a free speech absolutist so I disagree.  Who should we put in charge of which "speech" is appropriate if not the Supreme Court?


----------



## whatithink (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> So effectively you believe that free speech is in some cases dependent on whether its political or religious speech?  Got it.  I'm a free speech absolutist so I disagree.  Who should we put in charge of which "speech" is appropriate if not the Supreme Court?


I believe religion has no place in government - separation, like it says in the constitution. A public school should not allow religious evangelizing from a person in a position of authority/power over kids. This was not just one coach kneeling by himself for a moment, on the field, at the end of games. For the coach to feel that he had to go there and had to make a big deal out of his quiet moment of prayer at the end of a game ... well he needs to have a read up on the "seven deadly sins", reflect and decide what he actually believes in, imv.

I also believe in free speech, but it isn't absolute. I also believe in freedom to worship as you want, if you want, or if you don't want.


----------



## watfly (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> I believe religion has no place in government - separation, like it says in the constitution. A public school should not allow religious evangelizing from a person in a position of authority/power over kids. This was not just one coach kneeling by himself for a moment, on the field, at the end of games. For the coach to feel that he had to go there and had to make a big deal out of his quiet moment of prayer at the end of a game ... well he needs to have a read up on the "seven deadly sins", reflect and decide what he actually believes in, imv.
> 
> I also believe in free speech, but it isn't absolute. I also believe in freedom to worship as you want, if you want, or if you don't want.


So no burkas and hijabs for teachers or administrators?


----------



## whatithink (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> So no burkas and hijabs for teachers or administrators?


Why not?


----------



## watfly (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> I believe religion has no place in government - separation, like it says in the constitution. A public school should not allow religious evangelizing from a person in a position of authority/power over kids. This was not just one coach kneeling by himself for a moment, on the field, at the end of games. For the coach to feel that he had to go there and had to make a big deal out of his quiet moment of prayer at the end of a game ... well he needs to have a read up on the "seven deadly sins", reflect and decide what he actually believes in, imv.
> 
> I also believe in free speech, but it isn't absolute. I also believe in freedom to worship as you want, if you want, or if you don't want.


He prayed alone and some players eventually joined him.  That's hardly coercion and there were not any repercussions for players that didn't pray.   It happens every friday night at many public schools across the country during HS football season.  No harm no foul, until someone becomes offended that it doesn't even impact.  Where in the Constitution does it say you have a right not to be offended? 

So who should make these decisions if not the Supreme Court?  The Disinformation Governance Board?


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> He prayed alone and some players eventually joined him.  That's hardly coercion and there were not any repercussions for players that didn't pray.   It happens every friday night at many public schools across the country during HS football season.  No harm no foul, until someone becomes offended that it doesn't even impact.  Where in the Constitution does it say you have a right not to be offended?
> 
> So who should make these decisions if not the Supreme Court?  The Disinformation Governance Board?


If you isolate yourself from the facts, you will end up looking like a sucker, just like LE did.


----------



## watfly (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> If you isolate yourself from the facts, you will end up looking like a sucker, just like LE did.


You shouldn't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> He prayed alone and some players eventually joined him.  That's hardly coercion and there were not any repercussions for players that didn't pray.   It happens every friday night at many public schools across the country during HS football season.  No harm no foul, until someone becomes offended that it doesn't even impact.  Where in the Constitution does it say you have a right not to be offended?
> 
> So who should make these decisions if not the Supreme Court?  The Disinformation Governance Board?


He wasn't praying alone. There were complaints that players felt they had to participate. Neither of those sentences are disinformation.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

“It is my sincerest wish to all of those in this courtroom...that this day brings a terrible chapter to an end...May this day help you travel from *darkness into the LIGHT.”* — Ghislaine Maxwell


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Gorsuch literally dismissed photographic evidence that it wasn't "just" the coach kneeling silently but rather it was the coach leading players (kids) and adults in prayer. Gorsuch was very selective to (purposefully) get to his (intended) conclusion.


Well that's not what the record and the ruling says...

*The contested exercise here does not involve leading prayers with the team; the District disciplined Mr. Kennedy only for his decision to persist in praying quietly without his students after three games in October 2015*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> If you isolate yourself from the facts, you will end up looking like a sucker, just like LE did.


If your a pompous ass and ignore what is printed in the ruling you will look like the pompous ass Magoo...

*The contested exercise here does not involve leading prayers with the team; the District disciplined Mr. Kennedy only for his decision to persist in praying quietly without his students after three games in October 2015*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> As for "the entire SCOTUS" -- I must presume that you didn't read the published opinion after page 40 of the document you linked.


I read it all dick head...perhaps it Stevens who is wrong...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> I believe religion has no place in government - separation, like it says in the constitution. A public school should not allow religious evangelizing from a person in a position of authority/power over kids. This was not just one coach kneeling by himself for a moment, on the field, at the end of games. For the coach to feel that he had to go there and had to make a big deal out of his quiet moment of prayer at the end of a game ... well he needs to have a read up on the "seven deadly sins", reflect and decide what he actually believes in, imv.
> 
> I also believe in free speech, but it isn't absolute. I also believe in freedom to worship as you want, if you want, or if you don't want.


On a knee alone away from others, just who is he evangelizing to? When he lost his job it became a big deal.
Not that it matters, but what law school did you attend? Who are you judge anyone? Seven deadly sins indeed.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

LE is trying real hard to reconstruct reality so he doesn't look like such a sucker for Gorsuch's lies.


----------



## watfly (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> He wasn't praying alone. There were complaints that players felt they had to participate. Neither of those sentences are disinformation.


What were the repercussions for not praying?  If were going to make freedom of speech decisions based on how it makes people "feel" we're in big trouble and again who should be delegated that responsibility to determine what speech should be restricted because it made someone feel a certain way.

Just FYI the school district rule is the following: _Its illegal and unethical for public school employees to coerce, pressure, persuade, or force students, players, staff, or other participants to engage in any religious practice as a condition of playing, employment, belonging, or participation._

Again what conditions did he impose on a player for not praying?


----------



## NorCalDad (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Next time a guy is trying to climb between a womens legs, she should keep her knees together....


Were you drunk when you wrote this?  Are you trying to be an asshole or is this just some genetic disposition?  Do you have friends? family?  Really curious about the type of human that could write crap like this.  I want to believe you're not a piece of garbage...but those words you wrote certainly make you look like a sewer dweller.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> Were you drunk when you wrote this?  Are you trying to be an asshole or is this just some genetic disposition?  Do you have friends? family?  Really curious about the type of human that could write crap like this.  I want to believe you're not a piece of garbage...but those words you wrote certainly make you look like a sewer dweller.


I take you haven't read many of LE's posts here.


----------



## NorCalDad (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> I take you haven't read many of LE's posts here.


I have, but only to keep myself abreast of "those mindsets".  So far, though, this comment takes the cake -- had to read it a few times to let it soak in.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> Were you drunk when you wrote this?  Are you trying to be an asshole or is this just some genetic disposition?  Do you have friends? family?  Really curious about the type of human that could write crap like this.  I want to believe you're not a piece of garbage...but those words you wrote certainly make you look like a sewer dweller.


Takes a sewer dweller to know a sewer dweller... I responded to a post by Magoo regarding taking a knee...
What I posted was tongue in cheek...so please don't worry about me Daddy. I have wonderful friends and a very loving family.
What was/is so offensive about keeping ones knees together?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> I have, but only to keep myself abreast of "those mindsets".  So far, though, this comment takes the cake -- had to read it a few times to let it soak in.


How many of Maggo's mindsets have you kept abreast with? If you agree with his mindset then perhaps that speaks volumes...


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> I have, but only to keep myself abreast of "those mindsets".  So far, though, this comment takes the cake -- had to read it a few times to let it soak in.


I keep contact with some MAGA-heads on FB just to know what they are saying these days.  One dependably right-wing lady said after the RvW overturn that she felt that that meant that the Republicans had lost their chance to win enough seats in November to take over Congress.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> LE is trying real hard to reconstruct reality so he doesn't look like such a sucker for Gorsuch's lies.


Speaking of suckers...what exactly does the high lighted sentence say Magoo?

KENNEDY v. BREMERTON SCHOOL DISTRICT CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT
No. 21–418. Argued April 25, 2022—Decided June 27, 2022

 Petitioner Joseph Kennedy lost his job as a high school football coach in the Bremerton School District after he knelt at midfield after games to offer a quiet personal prayer. Mr. Kennedy sued in federal court, alleging that the District’s actions violated the First Amendment’s Free Speech and Free Exercise Clauses. He also moved for a preliminary injunction requiring the District to reinstate him. *The District Court denied that motion, and the Ninth Circuit affirmed. After the parties engaged in discovery, they filed cross-motions for summary judgment. The District Court found that the “‘sole reason’” for the District’s decision to suspend Mr. Kennedy was its perceived “risk of constitutional liability” under the Establishment Clause for his “religious conduct” after three games in October 2015.* 443 F. Supp. 3d 1223, 1231. The District Court granted summary judgment to the District and the Ninth Circuit affirmed. The Ninth Circuit denied a petition to rehear the case en banc over the dissents of 11 judges. 4 F. 4th 910, 911. Several dissenters argued that the panel applied a flawed understanding of the Establishment Clause reflected in Lemon v. Kurtzman, 403 U. S. 602, and that this Court has abandoned Lemon’s “ahistorical, atextual” approach to disce


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

whatithink said:


> He wasn't praying alone. There were complaints that players felt they had to participate. Neither of those sentences are disinformation.


He was disciplined by the school and told not to pray with his players...
He then walked away from players and others on the field, took a knee and did his thing for three games and was fired....


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> What were the repercussions for not praying?  If were going to make freedom of speech decisions based on how it makes people "feel" we're in big trouble and again who should be delegated that responsibility to determine what speech should be restricted because it made someone feel a certain way.
> 
> Just FYI the school district rule is the following: _Its illegal and unethical for public school employees to coerce, pressure, persuade, or force students, players, staff, or other participants to engage in any religious practice as a condition of playing, employment, belonging, or participation._
> 
> Again what conditions did he impose on a player for not praying?


My basketball coach bribed us all with a Steak dinner if we went to church with him. I was Mormon still but looking for my own answers to life and took him up on the offer. The Pastor let us all know we were sinners and going to hell. If we ask Jesus to come into our hearts, not only do we get a free steak dinner, we get free salvation and play time and in good standing with coach. I played my cards perfectly and got the starting job. The guys that went to church with coach played and the other guys had a tough time and that was wrong. I had idea how life was played and I sure didn't want to go to hell for eternity. He got in trouble and later quit. Praying is ok, but bribes for play time is not.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of suckers...what exactly does the high lighted sentence say Magoo?
> 
> KENNEDY v. BREMERTON SCHOOL DISTRICT CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT
> No. 21–418. Argued April 25, 2022—Decided June 27, 2022
> ...


It pays to pray these days


----------



## NorCalDad (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Takes a sewer dweller to know a sewer dweller... I responded to a post by Magoo regarding taking a knee...
> What I posted was tongue in cheek...so please don't worry about me Daddy. I have wonderful friends and a very loving family.
> What was/is so offensive about keeping ones knees together?


Did you just pull a "takes one to know one" comeback? What are you 5 years old? 

That's just not something you say "tongue in cheek".   Do you have a daughter?  

I do feel bad for you.  Our system has failed you.  I'm guessing you're this way because of your upbringing.  

And, if you don't see why a public school coach/teacher should refrain from prayer at school functions then I'm not sure why this discussion is worth anyone's time.  You all know how humans work -- you think the coach won't, either consciously or subconsciously, "remember" which players took part in the prayer or more importantly which ones didn't?  Keep religion out of schools and government.  These are basics and what our founding fathers wanted.


----------



## watfly (Jun 28, 2022)

crush said:


> My basketball coach bribed us all with a Steak dinner if we went to church with him. I was Mormon still but looking for my own answers to life and took him up on the offer. The Pastor let us all know we were sinners and going to hell. If we ask Jesus to come into our hearts, not only do we get a free steak dinner, we get free salvation and play time and in good standing with coach. I played my cards perfectly and got the starting job. The guys that went to church with coach played and the other guys had a tough time and that was wrong. I had idea how life was played and I sure didn't want to go to hell for eternity. He got in trouble and later quit. Praying is ok, but bribes for play time is not.


Yeah, not cool.  I really struggle with churches that actively try to recruit members.  I have a hard time believing that its sincere.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> Yeah, not cool.  I really struggle with churches that actively try to recruit members.  I have a hard time believing that its sincere.


It wasn't a church recruiting members Watty.  The coach was very evangelistic and shared Christ with everyone back then. I raised my hand to get saved and then get a free steak. I never went back to the coaches church bro. I went back to the Mormon church and then quit church altogether ((my choice)) until I was 21 ((my choice again)) and here I am. I love God so much and feel like the coach was only trying to save his players from going to hell.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> Yeah, not cool.  I really struggle with churches that actively try to recruit members.  I have a hard time believing that its sincere.


Crush is full of strange stories.  I put him on ignore long ago so I didn't have to waste any more time reading through any more of his crap.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Crush is full of strange stories.  I put him on ignore long ago so I didn't have to waste any more time reading through any more of his crap.


I love winning!!!


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Crush is full of strange stories.  I put him on ignore long ago so I didn't have to waste any more time reading through any more of his crap.


Crush is honest with his stories and for some reason over the years, you think my stories to be "strange" "Coo Coo" "Nonsense" and you have also accused me of being on medication. You also called me a liar and I think in one way, I was a liar to you and you felt that lie and it hurt you because you had hope I was gone for good. Sorry Doc Grandpa, not leaving until you tell everyone that crush has been right about his predictions and that you sir have been 100% wrong for at least 6 years. I know I live in your head and I know the Truth.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of suckers...what exactly does the high lighted sentence say Magoo?
> 
> KENNEDY v. BREMERTON SCHOOL DISTRICT CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT
> No. 21–418. Argued April 25, 2022—Decided June 27, 2022
> ...


Quoting Gorsuch's lies over and over does not make them any truer.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Quoting Gorsuch's lies over and over does not make them any truer.


What victories can you claim over the last 6 years that does not include cheating?  @Hüsker Dü?


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> Did you just pull a "takes one to know one" comeback? What are you 5 years old?
> 
> That's just not something you say "tongue in cheek".   Do you have a daughter?
> 
> ...


What "way" am I ? You don't know me. You're apparently a judgmental ass. So....
When dealing with sewer dwellers unfortunately one must get into the sewer... what are you dumb as a box of rocks?
I don't talk about or bring up anybody's children & you're a fool to feel sorry for me or my children.
My children are happy, successful and are much more compassionate than I am when it comes to dimwits.
"*Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof."*
The school was not endorsing or establishing religion...seemingly they were prohibiting the free exercise thereof....

Have a nice judgmentally free afternoon Daddy


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Quoting Gorsuch's lies over and over does not make them any truer.


You are aware that SCOTUS and the 9th Circuit are not the same? Right?
I quoted the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals....try again Magoo.
*The District Court denied that motion, and the Ninth Circuit affirmed. After the parties engaged in discovery, they filed cross-motions for summary judgment. The District Court found that the “‘sole reason’” for the District’s decision to suspend Mr. Kennedy was its perceived “risk of constitutional liability” under the Establishment Clause for his “religious conduct” after three games in October 2015*


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> What "way" am I ? You don't know me. You're apparently a judgmental ass. So....
> When dealing with sewer dwellers unfortunately one must get into the sewer... what are you dumb as a box of rocks?
> I don't talk about or bring up anybody's children & you're a fool to feel sorry for me or my children.
> My children are happy, successful and are much more compassionate than I am when it comes to dimwits.
> ...


I think theses Libs accuse you of being a t flowerer of t and they do the same to me. I'm shocked you hate the guy but you have been very clear and I respect that Lion. I think you're 100% wrong about Mr. T but you won't be the last one. Dude saved babies and we can't deny that. Plus, you can carry a loaded pistol around town


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

crush said:


> I think theses Libs accuse you of being a t flowerer of t and they do the same to me. I'm shocked you hate the guy but you have been very clear and I respect that Lion. I think you're 100% wrong about Mr. T but you won't be the last one. Dude saved babies and we can't deny that. Plus, you can carry a loaded pistol around town


Trump is a narcissistic megalomaniac...and he's f'd up in the head.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is a narcissistic megalomaniac...and he's f'd up in the head.


Wow Lion, ok man.


----------



## NorCalDad (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> What "way" am I ? You don't know me. You're apparently a judgmental ass. So....
> When dealing with sewer dwellers unfortunately one must get into the sewer... what are you dumb as a box of rocks?
> I don't talk about or bring up anybody's children & you're a fool to feel sorry for me or my children.
> My children are happy, successful and are much more compassionate than I am when it comes to dimwits.
> ...


If I see a bucket of water and exclaim "that's water", does that make me judgmental or am I just stating facts?

Some of your comments are like a bucket of water.  I'm just calling a spade a space.  You're the one who has to live with these irrational thoughts in your head.

I asked if you had a daughter as that would make your "knees" comment even more confounding depending on the answer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> If I see a bucket of water and exclaim "that's water", does that make me judgmental or am I just stating facts?
> 
> Some of your comments are like a bucket of water.  I'm just calling a spade a space.  You're the one who has to live with these irrational thoughts in your head.
> 
> I asked if you had a daughter as that would make your "knees" comment even more confounding depending on the answer.


The story goes ...use an aspirin for birth control and the retort is, that's stupid how can taking an aspirin work as birth control...
and the reply is you don't take the aspirin you place the aspirin between your knees and squeeze...birth control. 
There are many folks here on the forum that know all about my kids. I'm not sharing anymore about them than I already have.
 If your confounded that's your problem Daddy. Irrational thoughts according to whom? You? Fuck you, you arrogant, judgmental punk.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The story goes ...use an aspirin for birth control and the retort is, that's stupid how can taking an aspirin work as birth control...
> and the reply is you don't take the aspirin you place the aspirin between your knees and squeeze...birth control.
> There are many folks here on the forum that know all about my kids. I'm not sharing anymore about them than I already have.
> If your confounded that's your problem Daddy. Irrational thoughts according to whom? You? Fuck you, you arrogant, judgmental punk.


Now that's the LE that we have known for years.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Now that's the LE that we have known for years.


Thanks Magoo, you haven't changed either....Daddy wants to cast aspersions I'm his Huckleberry...
Have you figured out the difference between the 9th Circuit and SCOTUS...?


----------



## NorCalDad (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The story goes ...use an aspirin for birth control and the retort is, that's stupid how can taking an aspirin work as birth control...
> and the reply is you don't take the aspirin you place the aspirin between your knees and squeeze...birth control.
> There are many folks here on the forum that know all about my kids. I'm not sharing anymore about them than I already have.
> If your confounded that's your problem Daddy. Irrational thoughts according to whom? You? Fuck you, you arrogant, judgmental punk.


The demons must be real.....

.....ahh, right, there's that ignore button...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> The demons must be real.....
> 
> .....ahh, right, there's that ignore button...


Poor confounded aspersion casting fool...comeback when you grow a spine...put an aspirin between your knees....have a nice evening Daddy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

Magoo!!!!!!
9th Circuit?
SCOTUS?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo!!!!!!
> 9th Circuit?
> SCOTUS?


Nothing...
Now that's the Magoo that we have known for years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe Biden could become a lame duck this November...


An insult to Ducks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> That war has already been fought in the field and in the courts.


Pack up your bugle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are experiencing religious minority rule. The reconstruction era rules designed to appease the former slave states need to be repealed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2022)

Kermit, not the frog
https://images.app.goo.gl/vgPMFPhTnDGkvZG79


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14094


Did the SCOTUS just rule on teachers leading prayer in the classroom?


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 30, 2022)

It’s the hypocrisy on the part of the complainers. 
SCOTUS rules in your desires, they are great!
SCOTUS rules against your desires, they are personally degraded.
We all knows who’s who in the SCOTUS.  
Move on with some dignity


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

*Victor Davis Hanson: The cry-baby leftist mind*

Modern progressives assume moral and intellectual authority. 
Consequently, their supposedly superior ends naturally justify almost any means necessary to achieve them.

Among the elite, the Democrats’ “blue-wall” states were once considered a testament to the wisdom of the Electoral College. When that wall crumbled in 2016 to Donald Trump, the Electoral College suddenly was blasted as a relic of our anti-democratic founders.

The nine-person Supreme Court was once beloved. On issues like abortion, school prayer, same-sex marriage, pornography, and Miranda rights, the Left cheered the Court as it made the law and ignored legislatures and presidents.

Republican Court picks – Harry Blackmun, William Brennan, Anthony Kennedy, Sandra Day O’Connor, Lewis Powell, John Roberts, David Souter, John Paul Stevens, Potter Stewart, and Earl Warren – would often flip leftward. How could they not be swayed by the greater brilliance of their liberal colleagues?

From affirmative action to Roe v. Wade to Obamacare, apostate Republican justices for a half-century greenlighted legislating from the bench. 

In response, was there any serious right-wing talk of packing the court with six additional justices to slow down its overreaching left-wing majority – or of a mob massing at the home of a left-wing justice? Certainly not.

But now?

Suddenly a narrow constructionist majority has returned matters of abortion to the states. And the once-beloved Court is being slandered by leftist insurrectionists as illegitimate.

Every sort of once unthinkable attack on the courts is now permissible.

Confidential draft opinions are leaked illegally. A senior senator threatens justices by name at the doors of the Court. The homes of justices are surrounded by heckling protestors. And the very life of a justice is threatened by a would-be assassin close to his home.

Consider also the Senate filibuster. Former President Barack Obama not long ago ranted that it was racist and a 180-year-old relic.

Obama’s logic was infantile. When Democrats were in the Senate minority, he was giddy that the filibuster could slow down the Republican majority. Indeed, while a senator, Obama himself filibustered the nomination of Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito.

When Democrats were in the majority, however, a pouting Obama blasted the filibuster as a racist, Jim-Crow roadblock.

Can the January 6 committee issue some universal declaration that defeated candidates should not question the integrity of an election, much less call for it to be ignored?

Apparently not. In 2016, a defeated Hillary Clinton claimed the winner, Trump, was illegitimate – this from the architect of the entire Russian collusion hoax.

Clinton then trumped her own inflammatory rhetoric by urging Joe Biden not to accept the 2020 tally of the balloting if he lost.

Former President Jimmy Carter agreed that Hillary Clinton won the 2016 election and Trump was thus illegitimate.

Hollywood actors appeared in commercials, insurrectionary style, urging Republican electors to renounce their constitutional duties and instead elect Clinton.

On racial matters, the Left is most intellectually bankrupt.

During the recent confirmation hearings of African American nominee to the Supreme Court, Ketanji Brown Jackson, the Left alleged that tough questioners were racists and sexists for “bullying” Jackson.

Yet she got the kid-glove treatment compared to the character assassinations of past conservative nominees. Brett Kavanaugh was smeared as teen-aged rapist and targeted by former Democratic media heartthrob Michael Avenatti, now an imprisoned felon.

Currently, loud mobs of affluent, young white women have been circling the home of African American Justice Clarence Thomas – just one of five court justices who voted to let the states decide the status of abortion.

Thomas did not write the majority opinion that overturned Roe v. Wade, but then again, leftists have a toxic fixation with Blacks who do not appreciate their condescension.

In the left-wing mind, the buffoonish Capitol riot on January 6 was an “insurrection.”

Yet the much larger May 31, 2020, riot that sought to storm the White House grounds and sent the president into a bunker was the sort of mob violence that “was not going to stop” in the words of now Vice President Kamala Harris.

The recent pro-abortion mob assault on the Arizona state senate, the Left insists, was an apparent cry of the heart.

What would the Left do if after 2022 midterms a Republican-majority Congress emulated its own infantile tantrums?

Imagine new House Speaker Kevin McCarthy, R-Calif., tearing up a President Joe Biden State of Union address on live television.

How about the House impeaching Biden twice, even as a private citizen in 2025?

Envision a 22-month, $40-million investigation of the entire Biden quid pro quo, corrupt family syndicate?

What if McCarthy booted left-wing congressional representatives from key select committees?

And what if conservatives showed up screaming at the gates of one of Obama’s three mansions?

How odd that leftists are destroying the very customs and traditions whose loss will come back to haunt them when the Democrats lose the Congress in November.

Cry-baby tantrums won’t win over the public. These nonstop puerile meltdowns have turned off most Americans who tire of whiny narcissistic hypocrites.

Victor Davis Hanson: The cry-baby leftist mind (msn.com)


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are aware that SCOTUS and the 9th Circuit are not the same? Right?
> I quoted the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals....try again Magoo.
> *The District Court denied that motion, and the Ninth Circuit affirmed. After the parties engaged in discovery, they filed cross-motions for summary judgment. The District Court found that the “‘sole reason’” for the District’s decision to suspend Mr. Kennedy was its perceived “risk of constitutional liability” under the Establishment Clause for his “religious conduct” after three games in October 2015*


E doesn't know the difference between a home and a house so it's no surprise he doesn't know the difference between courts.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2022)

If anyone is wondering why there are 9 Supreme Court Justices, that number was fixed in 1869 when there were 9 Federal Circuit Courts.  Today there are 13 Circuit Courts.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are aware that SCOTUS and the 9th Circuit are not the same? Right?
> I quoted the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals....try again Magoo.
> *The District Court denied that motion, and the Ninth Circuit affirmed. After the parties engaged in discovery, they filed cross-motions for summary judgment. The District Court found that the “‘sole reason’” for the District’s decision to suspend Mr. Kennedy was its perceived “risk of constitutional liability” under the Establishment Clause for his “religious conduct” after three games in October 2015*


No, you quoted this, which is a SCOTUS certiorari document --



			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did the SCOTUS just rule on teachers leading prayer in the classroom?


Where does a football coach conduct his instruction?


----------



## crush (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

espola said:


> No, you quoted this, which is a SCOTUS certiorari document --
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21-418_i425.pdf


Syllabus
KENNEDY v. BREMERTON SCHOOL DISTRICT* CERTIORARI* *TO* THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEAL*S FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT

The District Court found that the “‘sole reason’” for the District’s decision to suspend Mr. Kennedy was its perceived “risk of constitutional liability” under the Establishment Clause for his “religious conduct” after three games in October 2015*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

espola said:


> Where does a football coach conduct his instruction?


Ask Daffy he's the genius that posted nonsense about a teacher praying in a classroom.....that was decided back in 1962....


But, a football coach doesn't "conduct" his instruction after the game alone...


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Syllabus
> KENNEDY v. BREMERTON SCHOOL DISTRICT* CERTIORARI* *TO* THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEAL*S FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT
> 
> The District Court found that the “‘sole reason’” for the District’s decision to suspend Mr. Kennedy was its perceived “risk of constitutional liability” under the Establishment Clause for his “religious conduct” after three games in October 2015*


It seems that you agree with me.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ask Daffy he's the genius that posted nonsense about a teacher praying in a classroom.....that was decided back in 1962....
> 
> 
> But, a football coach doesn't "conduct" his instruction after the game alone...


The statements that Coach Kennedy made about his behavior do not match the evidence presented in news reports and the courts.  Gorsuch chose to ignore the facts and simply repeat Kennedy's claims.

And you're still a sucker for believing him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2022)

espola said:


> The statements that Coach Kennedy made about his behavior do not match the evidence presented in news reports and the courts.  Gorsuch chose to ignore the facts and simply repeat Kennedy's claims.
> 
> And you're still a sucker for believing him.


We are in a bad place when even members of the SCOTUS are habitual liars and have millions of willing enablers.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> So you didn't read the article?  I can't present a better proof than that.


Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> It seems that you agree with me.


I agree that *The District Court found that the “‘sole reason’” for the District’s decision to suspend Mr. Kennedy was its perceived “risk of constitutional liability” under the Establishment Clause for his “religious conduct” after three games in October 2015*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> The statements that Coach Kennedy made about his behavior do not match the evidence presented in news reports and the courts.  Gorsuch chose to ignore the facts and simply repeat Kennedy's claims.
> 
> And you're still a sucker for believing him.


Well then apparently your ignorant for believing he lied...


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree that *The District Court found that the “‘sole reason’” for the District’s decision to suspend Mr. Kennedy was its perceived “risk of constitutional liability” under the Establishment Clause for his “religious conduct” after three games in October 2015*


That is part of the flawed analysis of the  case that Gorsuch et al used to justify their final opinion. 

Your repeated demonstrations of ignorance by claiming that this is something other than what it actually is do not displease me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> That is part of the flawed analysis of the  case that Gorsuch et al used to justify their final opinion.
> 
> Your repeated demonstrations of ignorance by claiming that this is something other than what it actually is do not displease me.


Who do think wrote the certiorari ?
Clue: It wasn't Gorsuch...
Your repeated demonstrations of ignorance by claiming that this is something other than what it actually is do not displease me.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who do think wrote the certiorari ?
> Clue: It wasn't Gorsuch...
> Your repeated demonstrations of ignorance by claiming that this is something other than what it actually is do not displease me.


We all anxiously await your further explanation of the workings of crafting SCOTUS written opinions.

Earlier, before I rubbed your nose in your obvious errors, you claimed that the passage you quoted came from the 9th Circuit Court.  Explain why you would be led to think that the 9th Circuit would write a document so dismissive of their own opinion. Were you influenced by another writer?  Or did you come to that boneheaded opinion all by yourself? You can start from there and explain how those errors ended up in the certioriari preface to the SCOTUS opinion if not under Gorsuch's influence or authorship.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> We all anxiously await your further explanation of the workings of crafting SCOTUS written opinions.
> 
> Earlier, before I rubbed your nose in your obvious errors, you claimed that the passage you quoted came from the 9th Circuit Court.  Explain why you would be led to think that the 9th Circuit would write a document so dismissive of their own opinion. Were you influenced by another writer?  Or did youcome to that boneheaded opinion all by yourself? You can start from there and explain how those errors ended up in the certioriari preface to the SCOTUS opinion if not under Gorsuch's influence or authorship.


Let me help you get started on your assignment by linking in the actual 9th Circuit opinion, not the mangled version that appears in Gorsuch's opinion.









						Kennedy v. Bremerton School District, No. 20-35222 (9th Cir. 2021)
					

The Ninth Circuit affirmed the district court's grant of summary judgment for the school district in an action brought by plaintiff, a former high school football coach, alleging violation of his rights under the First Amendment and Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 when the school...




					law.justia.com
				




Quoting in part --

The panel held that the record before it and binding Supreme Court precedent compelled the conclusion that the District would have violated the Establishment Clause by allowing Kennedy to engage in the religious activity he sought. Kennedy’s attempts to draw nationwide attention to his challenge to the District showed that he was not engaging in private prayer. Instead, he was engaging in public speech of an overtly religious nature while performing his job duties. The District tried to accommodate Kennedy, but that was spurned by Kennedy insisting that he be allowed to pray immediately after the conclusion of each game, potentially surrounded by students.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Let me help you get started on your assignment by linking in the actual 9th Circuit opinion, not the mangled version that appears in Gorsuch's opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potentially surrounded.....


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Potentially surrounded.....


Have you figured out the difference between the 9th Circuit and the SCOTUS yet?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Have you figured out the difference between the 9th Circuit and the SCOTUS yet?


Sure...Magoo
The 9th Circuit Court is reversed more than any other Circuit Court. 
79.2 % of the 9th Circuit cases that are reviewed by SCOTUS are reversed
Kennedy v. Bremerton School District was just one of those cases.
Feel free to join in the after game prayer...


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> What if there were no rhetorical questions?


What if YOU told the TRUTH.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Have you figured out the difference between the 9th Circuit and the SCOTUS yet?


One is Corrupted and the other just made some Historic rulings.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure...Magoo
> The 9th Circuit Court is reversed more than any other Circuit Court.
> 79.2 % of the 9th Circuit cases that are reviewed by SCOTUS are reversed
> Kennedy v. Bremerton School District was just one of those cases.
> Feel free to join in the after game prayer...


It appears you have decided to deflect the discussion as you run away from your earlier errors.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> It appears you have decided to deflect the discussion as you run away from your earlier errors.


This time I took you down the rabbit hole....how'd you like that Magoo?
This is the kind shit you pull almost daily......ahh...funny shit huh?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> This time I took you down the rabbit hole....how'd you like that Magoo?
> This is the kind shit you pull almost daily......ahh...funny shit huh?


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Annoying is what it is....I'm glad you were on the receiving end for once...
I'll have to do that more often...


----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Annoying is what it is....I'm glad you were on the receiving end for once...
> I'll have to do that more often...


Where were we before this diversion?  Oh, that's right -- you're a sucker for believing Gorsuch.


----------



## crush (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> This time I took you down the rabbit hole....how'd you like that Magoo?
> This is the kind shit you pull almost daily......ahh...funny shit huh?


Captain Keyboard is the biggest perpetrator of this on here. E is also the biggest liar and hypocrite. For him to be a self proclaimed cryptologist and not recognize my word play with  salt and hash is hilarious. He also claimed that he wasn't a Padres fan but a Red Sox fan yet he didn't know who "The Captain" was. He's a know nothing know it all... and Ratboy is his yes man.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Captain Keyboard is the biggest perpetrator of this on here. E is also the biggest liar and hypocrite. For him to be a self proclaimed cryptologist and not recognize my word play with  salt and hash is hilarious. He also claimed that he wasn't a Padres fan but a Red Sox fan yet he didn't know who "The Captain" was. He's a know nothing know it all... and Ratboy is his yes man.


Ah, yes -- you were also suckered in by LE's 9th v SCOTUS rants, weren't you?


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Where were we before this diversion?  Oh, that's right -- you're a sucker for believing Gorsuch.


You still think Adam Schiff is honest. Oook.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 2, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 14137



Def of CHEATER:

See above picture.


----------



## crush (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2022)

10-year-old girl denied abortion in Ohio
					

A 10-year-old girl was denied an abortion in Ohio after the Supreme Court ruled last week that it was overturning Roe v. Wade, demonstrating the tangible impacts that the high court’s decision is h…




					thehill.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2022)

espola said:


> 10-year-old girl denied abortion in Ohio
> 
> 
> A 10-year-old girl was denied an abortion in Ohio after the Supreme Court ruled last week that it was overturning Roe v. Wade, demonstrating the tangible impacts that the high court’s decision is h…
> ...


That is sad I’m so many ways.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 3, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is sad I’m so many ways.


What's even more sad is the fact a 10yo is pregnant. Why is that? Don't you think this is a very important piece of info missing from the article?!
Conveniently left out. But I'll also say that I'd be on board for an abortion...as well as cutting the junk off of the person who is the father and responsible for wrecking not one..but potentially two lives here. (I'll assume it's an adult and not another child.)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2022)

pewpew said:


> What's even more sad is the fact a 10yo is pregnant. Why is that? Don't you think this is a very important piece of info missing from the article?!
> Conveniently left out. But I'll also say that I'd be on board for an abortion...as well as cutting the junk off of the person who is the father and responsible for wrecking not one..but potentially two lives here. (I'll assume it's an adult and not another child.)


They said sexual abuse and that is the saddest part.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 3, 2022)

espola said:


> Ah, yes -- you were also suckered in by LE's 9th v SCOTUS rants, weren't you?


No q.e.d. , coocoo, please continue or show me. You're a coward who hides behind his keyboard.. and a liar.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> No q.e.d. , coocoo, please continue or show me. You're a coward who hides behind his keyboard.. and a liar.


I'll take that as a "yes".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2022)

espola said:


> I'll take that as a "yes".


Could it be more obvious?


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 3, 2022)

espola said:


> 10-year-old girl denied abortion in Ohio
> 
> 
> A 10-year-old girl was denied an abortion in Ohio after the Supreme Court ruled last week that it was overturning Roe v. Wade, demonstrating the tangible impacts that the high court’s decision is h…
> ...


Why do you gravitate to news like that.
The parents solved the problem.
You are very twisted.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 3, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Why do you gravitate to news like that.
> The parents solved the problem.
> You are very twisted.


Him and the Drunken Rat are one in the same except one is more clueless then the other and one lies through his pie hole more.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Jul 4, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14152


Why? There are still states that are Pro-Choice. ^^^ This is trying to make it something bigger than it is. 
Is it the same underground railroad that's letting a bunch of illegals in? Covid mandates weren't enforced there. You know..the whole
"My body..my choice" thing. I guess that's different.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2022)

espola said:


> Those are the FIRST words of the US Constitution.  May we hope that the high tide of fascism we are witnessing now will result in the bugle call to return to FIRST principles.


Our flag, no different colors, no disrespectful mottos, no different interpretations, just our flag.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14159


Do you understand what it was meant by "freedom of religion"?


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you understand what it was meant by "freedom of religion"?


Seems pretty clear --  "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion"


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14152



Ponder this:

Women have the FREEDOM to choose.
YOUR Party won't let them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you understand what it was meant by "freedom of religion"?


Does that include all religions?


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that include all religions?


I look forward to the opportunity for Hussain Abdullah to become a football coach now that he has retired from the NFL and lead his team in Muslim prayers at the 50-yard-lime.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> I look forward to the opportunity for Hussain Abdullah to become a football coach now that he has retired from the NFL and lead his team in Muslim prayers at the 50-yard-lime.


We elected Barrack Hussein Obama President ....


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> We elected Barrack Hussein Obama President ....


Who is a "Christian by choice".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> I look forward to the opportunity for Hussain Abdullah to become a football coach now that he has retired from the NFL and lead his team in Muslim prayers at the 50-yard-lime.


Yes the image of NFL players placing their prayer mat at the 50 yard line at sundown on Monday Night Football and then facing Mecca in prayer would certainly flip some lids.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Those are the FIRST words of the US Constitution.  May we hope that the high tide of fascism we are witnessing now will result in the bugle call to return to FIRST principles.


How democracy dies . . .








						Why Republicans want to redefine one word in the Constitution | CNN Politics
					

The US Supreme Court is on a tear remaking the way Americans live.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Who is a "Christian by choice".


Exactly...
If a Muslim coach wants to pray after a game, good for the coach. If he gets additional participants, I'll sleep just fine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

*Chaplains of the House*

The election of the Rev. William Linn as Chaplain of the House on May 1, 1789, continued the tradition established by the Continental Congresses of each day's proceedings opening with a prayer by a chaplain. The early House Chaplains alternated duties with their Senate counterparts on a weekly basis. The two conducted Sunday services for the Washington community in the House chamber every other week.

In addition to opening proceedings with prayer, the Chaplain provides pastoral counseling to the House community, coordinates the scheduling of guest chaplains, and arranges memorial services for the House and its staff. In the past, Chaplains have performed marriage and funeral ceremonies for House members.

Two Chaplains also served as U.S. Representatives either prior to or after their service as House Chaplain. 









						Chaplains of the House | US House of Representatives: History, Art & Archives
					

The election of the Rev. William Linn as Chaplain of the House on May 1, 1789, continued the tradition established by the Continental Congresses of each day's proceedings opening with a prayer by a chaplain. The early House Chaplains alternated duties with their Senate counterparts on a weekly...




					history.house.gov


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Seems pretty clear --  "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion"


Do you understand what a religion is as the founding fathers thought?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you understand what a religion is as the founding fathers thought?


I'm not interested in your riddles..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> I'm not interested in your riddles..


That's what I thought. You don't know.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> That's what I thought. You don't know.


You would have said that no matter what I answered.  If you had something meaningful to say, why not just say it?


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> You would have said that no matter what I answered.  If you had something meaningful to say, why not just say it?


Have you always been like this, or did it get this bad after Govt employment ?

I know the answer, you just don't have the cojones to respond honestly.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> You would have said that no matter what I answered.  If you had something meaningful to say, why not just say it?


If you would have answered why would I have said you didn't know? You are the one person on here who really likes to play games, just not when you can't manipulate the game.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Have you always been like this, or did it get this bad after Govt employment ?
> 
> I know the answer, you just don't have the cojones to respond honestly.


Yea, he probably knows the answer but also knows he doesn't want to answer.


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 9, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Why do you gravitate to news like that.
> The parents solved the problem.
> You are very twisted.





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/07/09/one-source-story-about-10-year-old-an-abortion-goes-viral/


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2022)

Floating abortion clinic proposed in Gulf to bypass bans
					

A California doctor is proposing a floating abortion clinic in the Gulf of Mexico as a way to maintain access for people in southern states where abortion bans have been enacted.  The idea is to provide a clinic aboard a ship in federal waters, and out of reach of state laws, that would offer...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)

espola said:


> Floating abortion clinic proposed in Gulf to bypass bans
> 
> 
> A California doctor is proposing a floating abortion clinic in the Gulf of Mexico as a way to maintain access for people in southern states where abortion bans have been enacted.  The idea is to provide a clinic aboard a ship in federal waters, and out of reach of state laws, that would offer...
> ...


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2022)

espola said:


> 10-year-old girl denied abortion in Ohio
> 
> 
> A 10-year-old girl was denied an abortion in Ohio after the Supreme Court ruled last week that it was overturning Roe v. Wade, demonstrating the tangible impacts that the high court’s decision is h…
> ...











						Arrest made in rape of Ohio girl that led to Indiana abortion drawing international attention
					

The man was arraigned in Ohio. The case has led to national attention in the abortion debate following the Supreme Court decision on Roe v. Wade.



					www.dispatch.com


----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Arrest made in rape of Ohio girl that led to Indiana abortion drawing international attention
> 
> 
> The man was arraigned in Ohio. The case has led to national attention in the abortion debate following the Supreme Court decision on Roe v. Wade.
> ...


If this holds up, it's great news he was arrested.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2022)

More unchecked hypocrisy 








						Arrest made in rape of Ohio girl that led to Indiana abortion drawing international attention
					

The man was arraigned in Ohio. The case has led to national attention in the abortion debate following the Supreme Court decision on Roe v. Wade.



					www.dispatch.com


----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More unchecked hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch Bot.  Did you see Joe sniffing another child today? Creepy Joe. Another pic floating around of Hunter and the kids. Sic shit!


----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More unchecked hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's keep in mine that the rapist was here illegally in our country and preying on kids at the apartment. Obviously supervision is a big problem in some of these complexes where half are not even citizens.  I would extend the dates for rape like this in Ohio but I'm just me and not a State.


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 13, 2022)

crush said:


> Let's keep in mine that the rapist was here illegally in our country and preying on kids at the apartment. Obviously supervision is a big problem in some of these complexes where half are not even citizens.  I would extend the dates for rape like this in Ohio but I'm just me and not a State.


isn’t there a rape exception in the Ohio law?


----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> isn’t there a rape exception in the Ohio law?


I don;t know for sure but I think after 6 weeks or a heart beat it doesn't matter, maybe I'm wrong. I will look into it. I'm sure glad they caught him. 27 year old.  Rape victims at 10, please! No 10 year old should be forced to have a baby by a rapist that was allowed in our country by these evil monsters. They actually take these rapists to the apartments, give them food cards, rent, and condoms, except he didn't use his. I bet this 10 year old girl has no mom and dad at home. If their was a dad, that dude would be in big trouble and not walking around the complex looking for victims. Espola's crew invites these rapist into our country and then use the crime against folks like me who hate abortion. This is the kind of sick and perverted minds that Husker has. Sickos!!!


----------



## pewpew (Jul 13, 2022)

crush said:


> Let's keep in mine that the rapist was here illegally in our country.


But was he vaccinated? If so then he's good-to-go and can stay here right? Even if he isn't he can still stay right? 
Meanwhile...oh nevermind. What's the point? espola and Husker will find some form of justification of why it's ok that this dirtbag is in our country in the first place. 
I wonder what the actual number of illegals bedding down in America tonight is since Biden has taken office and done absolutely nothing to secure our borders. Oh that's right..that was the VP's job right? I guess the best we can hope for is a long cackle and nothing more for a response. Or a long-winded answer of nothing but a bunch of words going in a circle.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2022)

espola said:


> Arrest made in rape of Ohio girl that led to Indiana abortion drawing international attention
> 
> 
> The man was arraigned in Ohio. The case has led to national attention in the abortion debate following the Supreme Court decision on Roe v. Wade.
> ...











						National Right to Life official: 10-year-old should have had baby
					

The story has sparked a national conversation over the consequences of the Supreme Court’s decision to overturn Roe v. Wade and how far some states are willing to go to prohibit abortions.




					www.politico.com


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2022)

espola said:


> National Right to Life official: 10-year-old should have had baby
> 
> 
> The story has sparked a national conversation over the consequences of the Supreme Court’s decision to overturn Roe v. Wade and how far some states are willing to go to prohibit abortions.
> ...











						Indiana attorney general says he is investigating doctor who treated 10-year-old rape victim
					

Todd Rokita, a Republican, said "we're gathering evidence" on the doctor who spoke  publicly about having to treat a rape victim from Ohio.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

BREAKING: Democrat state legislator Karen Carter Peterson of Louisiana will plead guilty to wire fraud for diverting campaign funds for personal use. She also served as the chair of the Louisiana Democrat Party from 2012 to 2020


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

espola said:


> Indiana attorney general says he is investigating doctor who treated 10-year-old rape victim
> 
> 
> Todd Rokita, a Republican, said "we're gathering evidence" on the doctor who spoke  publicly about having to treat a rape victim from Ohio.
> ...


First off Dinesh, the one who rapes is guilty of the rape. However, he was taught it was ok by the cartels and was allowed to roam the complex looking for victims.
*"The 10 year old raped by an illegal is the fault of Biden and the Left. They’re the ones who established a cross-border sex trafficking operation in conjunction with the Mexican cartels. Then they tried to hide the identity of the perpetrator." Dinesh*

This is so sad and the creeps like Espola/Husker use news like this to try and get everyone to abort their kids. Nice try Grandpa. This is all about sex trafficking asshole! They don;t have any :real" parents because they were born into this nightmare, just like Hunter, Beau and all the Grand kids.  These are trafficked people 100%.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 14, 2022)

espola said:


> National Right to Life official: 10-year-old should have had baby
> 
> 
> The story has sparked a national conversation over the consequences of the Supreme Court’s decision to overturn Roe v. Wade and how far some states are willing to go to prohibit abortions.
> ...



You posted this link 2x in a row. Was that for dramatic effect or because you needed filler because you got nothing else?


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

pewpew said:


> You posted this link 2x in a row. Was that for dramatic effect or because you needed filler because you got nothing else?


It's all he has left in his bag of shit!


----------



## pewpew (Jul 14, 2022)

Arrest made in rape of Ohio girl that led to Indiana abortion drawing international attention
					

The man was arraigned in Ohio. The case has led to national attention in the abortion debate following the Supreme Court decision on Roe v. Wade.



					www.dispatch.com
				




And it's sad that the abortion is getting more attention than the fact that this illegal POS raped some little girl. But that doesn't matter to Democrats. What's more important is that they focus on pushing their agenda.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

"You are *Commanded* to appear.........."


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

Before we Red Flag anyone in this country, this guy has to go first. Thoughts Espola/Husker Du?  Plus, California just passed a law that will blame the gun maker and not the guy holding the gun on crack.....


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 15, 2022)

The citizens of Ohio need to elect state representatives that will enact different abortion laws...


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548030881364733954


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

*Judge expresses concern about harsh DOJ methods in misdemeanor arrest of Peter Navarro. Dude is over 70s years old and is treated like a criminal. Hunter is smoking crack, hooking up with hookers, making money off Pops, carries a loaded gun around, playing games with under age girls with puppies and sells crack and has biz deals with CCP. What a country we have *

Navarro was *publicly arrested *by FBI agents Espola and Husker Du at Reagan National Airport just outside Washington, D.C. last month on *misdemeanor charges* that he acted in contempt of Congress by defying a subpoena from House Democrats' committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol riot.

According to Navarro, federal agents *put him in handcuffs, leg irons, strip-searched him, denied him a chance to call his lawyer, and deprived him of food and water. *The Injustice Department is in denial of how they treat their enemies and do sick and weird to their opponents.

Can you guys imagine Officer Espola and Officer Husker Du being the arresting agents and making you bend over to check for crack? These people are evil and we will all find out sooner rather than later. Protecting and serving those in dark places.  Total assholes!!


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

*Ricky Martin faces 50 years in prison for alleged incest, domestic violence, per report*

Ricky Martin’s alleged domestic violence accuser is his 21-year-old nephew

My gosh, now Ricky Martin?  The darkness has nowhere to hide and it's all coming out. Just wait until we ALL see what the one's at the very very top of the food chain were doing to the kids.  Custom Millstones are being made as I write this. This planet will not allow for this behavior anymore. Espola and Husker Du, can you at least tell us you stand with and protect the kids?


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

espola said:


> Indiana attorney general says he is investigating doctor who treated 10-year-old rape victim
> 
> 
> Todd Rokita, a Republican, said "we're gathering evidence" on the doctor who spoke  publicly about having to treat a rape victim from Ohio.
> ...


----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)

We the people need to rid this planet of the "Bogs" of the world. Imagine these types of psychopaths terrorizing little kids with no mom or dad and are trapped by the likes of these non-human beings. Chess anyone?


----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)

This battle is not ours you guys. Were just all caught in the middle. Is it time to release the Seals? The ghosts of Seal Team 6 is real and they got some unfinished business to take care. The Spirit realm has also been in a big war and were all caught in that as well. This is not your fault, you just have to play the game right.


----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)

*NASCAR star Bobby East, 37, is stabbed to death at California gas station as he filled up his car: Cops hunt homeless man, 27, on parole for the murder*

*NASCAR star Bobby East, 37, died after being stabbed at a California gas station *
*Police are looking for Trent William Millsap, 27, who allegedly stabbed East and another man at a gas station in Westminster on Wednesday *
*East was rushed to the hospital, but had succumbed to his injury, police said*
*The US Auto Club champ was a star in the racing world, which once dubbed him 'the winningest' rookie in more than a quarter century as many took to Twitter to mourn the racing icon's death*
By RONNY REYES FOR DAILYMAIL.COM


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14361


They did? 
You sure?


----------



## pewpew (Jul 20, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14361


Post a link. Not just some stupid cartoon. Isn't that your usual M.O.? To ask for some factual evidence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Post a link. Not just some stupid cartoon. Isn't that your usual M.O.? To ask for some factual evidence.


When confronted by twisted logic . . . it is difficult to refute ideas based on superstition, fables and fiction.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> They did?
> You sure?


Thomas Jefferson -- _“Fresh leaches on Thine Nostril aid in the procurement of Most Divine & Healing vapours & further bristle the daemons of harvesttime.”_ 

The "demons of harvesttime" was a contemporary reference to facial cancers, once thought to have been caused by exposure to agricultural dust (which had an element of truth since tobacco was a common cash crop in those days).









						The Founding Fathers Were Right: Gun Rights Are Absolute And Face Leeches Cure Cancer, A Disease…
					

In a time beset by increasingly poisonous political discord and partisanship, Americans should cling tightly to that which our Founders so…




					maxbarth.medium.com


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Post a link. Not just some stupid cartoon. Isn't that your usual M.O.? To ask for some factual evidence.


Even worse than leeches -- there is good historical evidence mixed with modern medical opinions that bloodletting contributed to the death of George Washington.  He had a severely infected throat and then-common remedies of warm molasses and vinegar did not help.  When Washington's doctor arrived, he started draining Washington's blood, one of the most advanced treatments available at the time.  Modern doctors who have looked at the records estimate that he might have lost 40% of his blood that way.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 20, 2022)

crush said:


> Let's keep in mine that the rapist was here illegally in our country and preying on kids at the apartment. Obviously supervision is a big problem in some of these complexes where half are not even citizens.  I would extend the dates for rape like this in Ohio but I'm just me and not a State.


Isn't the " Mother " of the 10 Year old also " Pregnant " by the same ADULT MALE ?


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Even worse than leeches -- there is good historical evidence mixed with modern medical opinions that bloodletting contributed to the death of George Washington.  He had a severely infected throat and then-common remedies of warm molasses and vinegar did not help.  When Washington's doctor arrived, he started draining Washington's blood, one of the most advanced treatments available at the time.  Modern doctors who have looked at the records estimate that he might have lost 40% of his blood that way.



Pete Buttigieg is a leech
Adam Espola Schiff is a Democrat
Democrats believe enculade makes offspring
Adam Espola Schiff is a leech performing enculade on society


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Thomas Jefferson -- _“Fresh leaches on Thine Nostril aid in the procurement of Most Divine & Healing vapours & further bristle the daemons of harvesttime.”_
> 
> The "demons of harvesttime" was a contemporary reference to facial cancers, once thought to have been caused by exposure to agricultural dust (which had an element of truth since tobacco was a common cash crop in those days).
> 
> ...


Oddly enough Magoo, leeches are still used in surgery's today....the founding fathers forgot more than you've ever known.


*Most people cringe at the mere mention of the word leeches. Even more would be alarmed at the thought of having them attached to their skin as part of their medical plan of care. And yet, in modern operating rooms across the country, that is exactly what is happening.

"Despite all the technical advances in modern medicine, in certain post-surgical situations, we do still rely on one of nature’s most primitive organisms – the leech – to assist us in achieving a good outcome,” says Rod Rezaee, MD, UH otolaryngologist and head and neck surgeon.*









						How Leeches Can Save Lives And Limbs for Some Patients
					

Most people cringe at the mere mention of the word leeches. Even more would be alarmed at the thought of having them attached to their skin as part of their medical plan of care.




					www.uhhospitals.org


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oddly enough Magoo, leeches are still used in surgery's today....the founding fathers forgot more than you've ever known.
> 
> 
> *Most people cringe at the mere mention of the word leeches. Even more would be alarmed at the thought of having them attached to their skin as part of their medical plan of care. And yet, in modern operating rooms across the country, that is exactly what is happening.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2022)

espola said:


>


Sounds like lion cries.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like lion cries.


How quaint...the cabin boy pleases his mentor and gets rewarded with a thumbs up.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> How quaint...the cabin boy pleases his mentor and gets rewarded with a thumbs up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2022)

espola said:


>


*“Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.”*


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *“Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.”*


That's why you imitate DD?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2022)

espola said:


> That's why you imitate DD?


Only in the mind of Magoo...you emulating me has me laughing out loud...
Your boy Daffy must be crushed...bless his little heart.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Even worse than leeches -- there is good historical evidence mixed with modern medical opinions that bloodletting contributed to the death of George Washington.  He had a severely infected throat and then-common remedies of warm molasses and vinegar did not help.  When Washington's doctor arrived, he started draining Washington's blood, one of the most advanced treatments available at the time.  Modern doctors who have looked at the records estimate that he might have lost 40% of his blood that way.


So where's the evidence?  I'll wait..........Thought so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

pewpew said:


> So where's the evidence?  I'll wait..........Thought so.


You mean history books? You probably burned them.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean history books? You probably burned them.


Great comeback. Oh look...what a shocker... @espola hit the 'like' button for you. How cute.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Great comeback. Oh look...what a shocker... @espola hit the 'like' button for you. How cute.


Proud papa.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2022)

In light of the CDC’s updated COVID guidance, I’m calling on every California school district that still has a mask mandate to end it immediately.

By the CDC’s own terms, there is also zero justification for any school or college to exclude or segregate based on vaccination status. This retrograde era of discrimination must end.

Specifically, the new guidelines “no longer differentiate based on a person’s vaccination status” and also recognize natural immunity. It's taken years, but the agency has finally bowed to reality. 

This comes as the OC Board of Education’s lawsuit to end the State of Emergency is moving forward with new co-plaintiffs, including Rocklin Unified. Yesterday the Judge said: “I don’t know what science the Governor is relying on.
Maybe we will find that out in this case.”

Meanwhile, it’s been less than a week since my "Warning to the Nation" speech at CPAC, and the Sacramento Bee has had an absolute conniption, publishing five separate items about the speech. It appears we are over the target. 

The Bee’s headlines include: “Kevin Kiley says California sucks. How about we rent him a U-Haul so he can move to Texas?” and “California carnage: Why does Assemblyman Kevin Kiley hate his own state?”

In truth, our movement is one of citizens who love this state and country. What we hate is that they’re being ruined by corrupt politicians. And what our opponents can’t stand is that we’re fighting – and winning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)

Digital History


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Digital History


See Sec. of State Hillary Clinton, her unsecure server, her email accounts and her smashed BlackBerry phones...


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> See Sec. of State Hillary Clinton, her unsecure server, her email accounts and her smashed BlackBerry phones...


It seems that you agree that t broke the same laws Hilary did.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 13, 2022)

espola said:


> It seems that you agree that t broke the same laws Hilary did.


Only on the condition that you agree they should be cellmates. Until she has to jump thru the same hoops there isn't much more to say is there?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Only on the condition that you agree they should be cellmates. Until she has to jump thru the same hoops there isn't much more to say is there?


What laws did she break?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

espola said:


> It seems that you agree that t broke the same laws Hilary did.


That has not been proven...
Seemingly you agree that nothing should happen to Trump if he did break the same laws as Hillary...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What laws did she break?


Ask your Daddy...


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> That has not been proven...
> Seemingly you agree that nothing should happen to Trump if he did break the same laws as Hillary...


Further back than what is observable in this current edition of this forum, I criticized Hillary's behavior with government emais and classified material and listed it as one of the reasons I did not support her in 2016.  Since then t has taken the additional step of increasing the penalties for such misbehavior from a misdemeanor to a felony.  Some thought at the time that that change was an indirect slap at Hillary, but now it appears that he is hoist on his own petard.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Further back than what is observable in this current edition of this forum, I criticized Hillary's behavior with government emais and classified material and listed it as one of the reasons I did not support her in 2016.  Since then t has taken the additional step of increasing the penalties for such misbehavior from a misdemeanor to a felony.  Some thought at the time that that change was an indirect slap at Hillary, but now it appears that he is hoist on his own petard.


Like Hillary, Trump has not been charged with anything. Unlike Hillary, Trump had the ability to "declassify" the files in his possession.
Wonder what the hold up with Hunter might be...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> 21 Republican Senate seats are in contest this year, 14 Democrat seats.  In order for the Senate to flip, Republicans will have to win all 21 of their contests and flip 1 Democrat seat (or other combinations that result in the same thing, such as they can afford to lose 1 as long as they flip 2).


Seems with the backdrop images of nominated, now confirmed supremes outright lying about “established law” and “law of the land” and now Republican candidates flipping from “no exceptions!” Hands in the air for emphasis during primaries, to acting as if they are far more pro-choice for the generals the ground is shifting under those politicians feet. People are paying attention and see the hypocrisy and the results of falling for the conservative con.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems with the backdrop images of nominated, now confirmed supremes outright lying about “established law” and “law of the land” and now Republican candidates flipping from “no exceptions!” Hands in the air for emphasis during primaries, to acting as if they are far more pro-choice for the generals the ground is shifting under those politicians feet. People are paying attention and see the hypocrisy and the results of falling for the conservative con.


----------

